#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  goedkope haar extensions

## glamorous.hair

Hey dames

Ik woon in zoetermeer en zet mooie natuurlijke haarverlenging of volume.
Voor maar 40 euro

Facebook: hair exstensions
instagram: glamorous.hair

----------


## flowerbom

Ok Pm mij maar je nr

----------

